# [RISOLTO] Automount disco ntfs interno con KDE

## marco_88

Salve, vorrei sapere come posso fare l'automount al boot di un disco NTFS interno (uso ntfs3g) con KDE.

Con KDE sono riuscito a impostare il mount automatico di un disco USB Esterno sempre NTFS (anche se ha qualche problema a smontarsi), e vorrei fare lo stesso con questo disco DATI NTFS, però il problema è che non si monta in automatico, perchè chiede la password di root.

Come posso ovviare a questo problema? Il disco da dolphin viene montato su /run/media/nomeutente/DATI, però quando viene smontato il percorso non risulta più disponibile.

Se riuscissi a farlo gestire a KDE come per il disco esterno sarebbe ottimo, ma non riesco a trovare il modo.

Già che ci sono vorrei sapere se è normale che con il disco esterno si monta automaticamente senza problemi, però quando faccio smonta, si smonta solo al secondo tentativo, e fa sempre così.Last edited by marco_88 on Thu Apr 25, 2013 10:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marco_88

Sono riuscito, giocando con le policy, a fare in modo che non mi chieda più la password per montare il suddetto disco.

Devo verificare se si monta correttamente all'avvio, però si presenta il prblema sul disco esterno, che a volte si smonta al secondo tentativo, ma a volte succede che non si smonta proprio più fino a che poi non riavvio! Come posso risolvere tale problema?

Il disco dati invece ora una volta che lo monto si smonta senza problemi e si rimonta senza alcun problema.

Ricordo che il disco esterno è un USB 3.0 NTFS.

----------

## marco_88

Sono andato avanti con la questione, e dando fuser /dev/sdc1 mi ha detto che processo impegnava il disco, ed era proprio il mount.ntfs-3g, eseguito da root, e ucidendo il processo si è smontato il disco, e si monta e smonta tranquillamente dopo di questa operazione.

Ma come evito che ciò accada? Cioè che accendo il pc, e non ho mai problemi di questo tipo? Perchè il problema si presenta dal boot.

Di fatto ho provato a riavviare il pc, il disco DATI ora si monta regolarmente da solo, e si smonta senza fare storie. E ho visto che al boot ci sono due processi mount.ntfs-3g, uno per sdb1 e uno per sdc1.

Se non uccido nessun processo il disco esterno si smonta sempre al secondo tentativo, se invece uccido il processo che punta a sdc1, si smonta l'HDD esterno, e dopo di che rifunziona regolarmente.

Cosa può essere? Non vorrei fare questa operazione ogni volta che accendo il pc!

EDIT: Mi sono anche accorto che quando uccido il processo il montaggio apparentemente funziona, ma è fittizzio, perchè dice impossibile accedere all'unità.

Però se stacco il dispositivo e lo riattacco rifunziona e si monta e smonta correttamente.

Come posso risolvere la questione?

----------

## ago

E' sbagliato scrivere più post di fila, leggi le linee guida

----------

## marco_88

Scusate, che questa cosa mi sta facendo impazzire letteralmente, sai la soluzione a questo problema? E' scocciante ad ogni avvio di KDE uccidre il processo mount.ntfs-3g e poi staccare e riattaccare l'HDD Esterno!

----------

## ago

montare via fstab?

```
/dev/sda1               /media/win      ntfs-3g         auto,user                     0 0
```

----------

## marco_88

Ci avevo provato ma dava degli errori nel boot, che non facevo in tempo a leggere, ci riproverò.

----------

## marco_88

Ho risolto in parte con l'fstab, stavolta ha funzionato, però chiede il root per smontarlo.

Ho risolto andando sulle policy di KDE di org.freedesktop e ho cambiato quella relativa a Mount/Unmount Device mounted by another user.

Perchè ho visto che quando chiede l'autenticazione nei dettagli si riferisce a questa voce.

Erano su authenticated administration, e ho messo su No e ora funziona. E' corretta questa configurazione o è rischiosa?

Grazie

----------

